Ask HN: Do you think a CLI-based SaaS would be useful? - prmph
======
yrezgui
String usage by DevOps who prefer the terminal for advanced usage or in an
automated flow within a CI. Zeit.co is a great example but still early trend.
Might be tough to convince your users to have this interface only.

